# Body wave or what?



## ohiomom0503 (Sep 20, 2008)

I have no idea what to do with my hair. I usually wash it at night so that it can air dry and I straighten it in the am before work. But, it is so flat. If I blow dry it...or even air dry it and do nothing, it gets a little wavy, but very frizzy/fuzzy. Length wise, my hair is about 3 inches past my shoulders. I just used a large barrel curling iron on it today...after straightening it, and I like the volume it has. But, when I have to work, that's too much time in the morning. I'm considering a body wave. But, I'm wondering how that will work out frizz wise? I would love something that is wash and go! Minimal effort! I would say that texture wise, my hair is fine and medium to thin. Thanks


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Sep 21, 2008)

have you tried scrunching your hair to get it to curl?

it would take less time than straightning and it is worth a shot if it may work..

i do not know much about body waves but i do know perms do damage your hair a lot so i would try seeing if there is a simple way to get close to the look you want before diving right in.

my guess is at first your frizz will deminish with a body wave cause the hair will be so "stiff" by that i mean every hair will be coperating with the chemical process.

however as time goes on it will most likely start to get slightly frizzy.


----------



## ohiomom0503 (Sep 21, 2008)

scrunching and my hair do not work! I've tried it so many times it's not funny! I want it to work and I've tried many different scrunching techniques. I've tried to CO(learning the the long hair community) and it just doesn't help my hair. Maybe I'll just keep straightening it for now. Maybe I'll get some velcro rollers tomorrow when I'm out. I've tried the foam ones and the rag ones and heat rollers...none of them seem to agree with my hair either...or maybe I'm just totally hair illiterate! Thanks


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Sep 21, 2008)

hrm well i will jsut do a quick runthrough of what could help cuase maybe you are missing something but it does not seem like it.

i do conditioner only... for as long as i can untill my hair starts to look greesey than i shampoo, and i condition every single day.

than after the shower i do a light combthrough of my hair and put in a leave in conditioner, that i scrunch in. than i follow that with volumizng mouse (i use a palm full cuase the excess will come out when dry) than i take a towel and scrunch that to get some of the excess water out and lastly i scrunch one last time with a tiny bit of coconut oil. (also you said you are a memeber of LHC, you may want to search there boards for ideas for reducing frizz, some of th basics are stuff like using a light oil as a leave in or they have techniques like plopping and while i have never tried this personaly people on that board talk about how awsome it works.)

so basicly make sure your hair is super moisturized and make sure you use enough product.

now back to the topic at hand the body wave. i would definately ask some one who is a seasoned profesional at body wave how it will effect your hair. i cant really say if it will help with frizz or not that most likely depends on your individual hair. (i also cant say cause i know curly hair even when permed is prone to frizz but at the same time when people get there hair straightened that gets rid of frizz and well a body wave while it is the same method as a perm it is kinda in between with the wave of the hair)


----------



## ohiomom0503 (Sep 21, 2008)

I've tried plopping too! LOL! My hair is also a bit on the oiler side. So, CO'ing and me didn't last very long...I did try it for a little over a month...thinking I just needed to get past the initial phase. Yeah, no! My hair was an oil slick and when I straightened it, it looked greasy. I do have a good salon I go to when I do get highlights or anything like that. Haircuts only are done at like Famous Hair! But, I do have a higher end salon for big things.

I did use some velcro rollers this evening and I like the look that I think I may get from a body perm. So, we'll see. If I go that route it will be a few weeks til I do. Thanks


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Sep 21, 2008)

ah so you def have exausted your other options.

just make sure you research how it will effect your hair and if there will be any maitnance requred (besides the obvious one of having to get your roots touched up)

otherwise good luck with the body wave, and you should def post before and after pictures one you get it done so we can all see it


----------



## Killah Kitty (Sep 25, 2008)

Having you tried braiding your hair at night and letting it loose in the morning? It would probably still be a little damp so you could flip your hair upside down, use a volumizing mousse and a diffuser to dry it. Im sure that would give you some volume? Im suggesting the diffuser too as it minimizes frizz and encourages the waves from the braids to stay in your hair.

Have you tried teasing the roots?

Im just suggesting trying everything you can think of before diving into any chemical processes as that could be a road to disaster, or happiness... well you never know...

My hair is fine and frizzy as well, the key is using light products that have a high impact without weighing down your hair. But... trust me... they are hard products to find lol. Us girls with fine hair get left out in the cold.


----------



## chubby_bunny (Sep 25, 2008)

I got a body wave last year and it definitely did not have the same look as when I curled it w/ a large curling iron. In the end I had to spend more time on my hair to style it and use a lot of products to keep away fly aways. Then again, I had much longer hair than yours. Also, you should check and make sure that you're okay w/ your hair looking shorter after the wave.


----------

